# Tennis in Dubai Marina



## smita

hello,

I'm looking to start playing tennis again (it's been about 5-7 years since I've played) and wanted to know if:

a) anyone was interested in playing
b) are there any clubs or lessons available (i'm always looking to improve my game)
c) indoor tennis courts in the dubai marina area. 

I definitely want to start playing at least once a week, evenings or weekends. Send me a message if you're interested!!

Thanks!


----------



## marc

I will play. 

I usually play at Royal Meriden or Le Meriden hotel, lessons are available from both these places...

I dont have membership usually just walk on court....


----------



## robnreb

Hi,

I too am looking for a summer tennis partner; my lessons finish up this week and apparently it's very difficult to find anyone or anywhere to play over the coming three months.

So, if you're brave enough to face the heat then I'm up for it.

I'm interested as to how you get yourself onto these hotel courts too as every time I've tried they have swiftly escorted me off again due to my lack of membership (which in itself is extortionate) - must be my less than wholesome, British appearance!

Rob


----------



## marc

I just walk on.....


----------



## romz

smita said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm looking to start playing tennis again (it's been about 5-7 years since I've played) and wanted to know if:
> 
> a) anyone was interested in playing
> b) are there any clubs or lessons available (i'm always looking to improve my game)
> c) indoor tennis courts in the dubai marina area.
> 
> I definitely want to start playing at least once a week, evenings or weekends. Send me a message if you're interested!!
> 
> Thanks!


hi i m interested in playing tennis my nme is romil


----------



## khshareef

*hai.*

Hi Smitha, 

I am also new to Dubai. Just arrived three days back and planning to lease an apartment in Dubai marina. I am interested to play tennis. before finalising the apartment i would like to know whether any tennis courts are available in this area or nearby... have u guys started playing.

Thanks in advance for your response.

rgds,
Shareef





smita said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm looking to start playing tennis again (it's been about 5-7 years since I've played) and wanted to know if:
> 
> a) anyone was interested in playing
> b) are there any clubs or lessons available (i'm always looking to improve my game)
> c) indoor tennis courts in the dubai marina area.
> 
> I definitely want to start playing at least once a week, evenings or weekends. Send me a message if you're interested!!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ashsid

hi there..!!
I always wanted to play but I would say i didn't get time and chance... well if you need partner let me know now i can play with you.
call me if you are interested.


----------



## shaktijaan

I would be willing to play! I just put up a post myself looking for tennis partners. I live across the road from the Royal M, so its convenient for me. I'm available in the evenings or on weekend.

Cheers,

MWD


----------



## khshareef

shaktijaan said:


> I would be willing to play! I just put up a post myself looking for tennis partners. I live across the road from the Royal M, so its convenient for me. I'm available in the evenings or on weekend.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MWD


Pls let me know your contact nos. so that we can plan to play tennis.

my no. is [SNIP]

rgds,
Shareef


----------



## shaktijaan

Hi my number is [SNIP]. I'll give you ring and see if we can get this started!

MWD


----------



## shaktijaan

Mark, I read your signature and wanted to know is there was a place to learn to fly? I head there was a school in Ras Al Khaimah?

Regards,

MWD


----------



## thingymebob

Very much up for tennis in Dubai Marina! Please get in contact and let me know! Best, TMB


----------



## Hanichka

Hey!
I'm interested in playing tennis anytime!! Contact me if you are interested


----------



## S.A.P.

*Tennis*



thingymebob said:


> Very much up for tennis in Dubai Marina! Please get in contact and let me know! Best, TMB


I can play evenings during weekdays and all day weekends. My number [SNIP]. Any place in Marina area or close by is good for me. Alex.


----------



## randydandy

also new in dubai marina. I'm willing to play also, but will need partners and location. My residence, radisson blu does not have a court.
Level: intermediate play


----------



## S.A.P.

randydandy said:


> also new in dubai marina. I'm willing to play also, but will need partners and location. My residence, radisson blu does not have a court.
> Level: intermediate play


there're several places where we can play: American University, Meridien plus one court in the residential bilding i have access to.
which dates are convenient?


----------



## randydandy

*playing tennis*



S.A.P. said:


> there're several places where we can play: American University, Meridien plus one court in the residential bilding i have access to.
> which dates are convenient?


We can play anytime within the week, preferably in the evenings. 

I hope the court has lights? call me on [SNIP] to schedule.

PS: What level of play are you at?

BR/

randydandy (m)


----------



## Guest

Hi guys , im also living in the same area (Disc Gardens) and available to play tennis (intermediate level) whether in the weekdays or weekend. Drop me a line if interested.


----------



## randydandy

Raminviper said:


> Hi guys , im also living in the same area (Disc Gardens) and available to play tennis (intermediate level) whether in the weekdays or weekend. Drop me a line if interested.


Hi Raminviper,

Does the Disc Garden court need any special booking or anything? Let me know the time we can meet up for weekdays, and time for weekends.


----------



## Guest

randydandy said:


> Hi Raminviper,
> 
> Does the Disc Garden court need any special booking or anything? Let me know the time we can meet up for weekdays, and time for weekends.


Hi Randy dandy,
No you dont need to book for neither DG nor Gardens courts, thats why you cannot make sure if they are vacant. but most of the times they are, esp. those in the Gardens. Im available by 7pm on weekdays and whole day in the weekends, of course with prior notice. We can exchange contacts by PM to coordinate further.
Cheers :clap2:


----------



## khshareef

*hai.*



S.A.P. said:


> there're several places where we can play: American University, Meridien plus one court in the residential bilding i have access to.
> which dates are convenient?


I m interested in playing tennis and looking for partners to play everyday or alternate days. I heard we can play in JBR or dubai marina. I m very much seriuos to play. If anybody interested, pls give me a call in [SNIP]


----------



## khshareef

Hi,

I m looking to play tennis all days or alternate or on week ends..anyone interested can get in touch with me by email [SNIP]


----------



## mrid

Hi All, just bumped across this thread, are you guys still playing? me and my wife are looking for activity partners in JBR/Dubai Marina.. And would be keen on badminton, tennis, squash or golf.. And we are absolute beginners at all of these plus we are fairly new to Dubai.. Do tell me know if you all would be happy for us to join the next time any of you plan.. 

Also wanted to check if there are any indoor badminton courts around this place?


----------



## khshareef

Hi,

I am playing tennis regularly in Dubai mens college...We have social games on friday and the entry is 50 AEd. U can play from 7pm to 10pm. I have game today also.

if u r interested, you can call me to have a look at the place. you can find my name and contact number in dubizzle community ads..my name is humayun shareef.

i cannot put the number here as the moderator blocks the number..

rgds,
Humayun shareef




mrid said:


> Hi All, just bumped across this thread, are you guys still playing? me and my wife are looking for activity partners in JBR/Dubai Marina.. And would be keen on badminton, tennis, squash or golf.. And we are absolute beginners at all of these plus we are fairly new to Dubai.. Do tell me know if you all would be happy for us to join the next time any of you plan..
> 
> Also wanted to check if there are any indoor badminton courts around this place?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I am looking forward in playing too, but I am new. If you guys are ok with a newbie give me a shout and I will play with you. It is something that I am interested in doing for some time.


----------



## khshareef

[

Dubizzle.com | Looking for Tennis Partner


Check the above link and u will get my contact details

QUOTE=khshareef;556475]Hi,

I am playing tennis regularly in Dubai mens college...We have social games on friday and the entry is 50 AEd. U can play from 7pm to 10pm. I have game today also.

if u r interested, you can call me to have a look at the place. you can find my name and contact number in dubizzle community ads..my name is humayun shareef.

i cannot put the number here as the moderator blocks the number..

rgds,
Humayun shareef[/QUOTE]


----------



## R2D2

smita said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm looking to start playing tennis again (it's been about 5-7 years since I've played) and wanted to know if:
> 
> a) anyone was interested in playing
> b) are there any clubs or lessons available (i'm always looking to improve my game)
> c) indoor tennis courts in the dubai marina area.
> 
> I definitely want to start playing at least once a week, evenings or weekends. Send me a message if you're interested!!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi
there are courts at Le Meridian. Also Jebel Ali has courts available. Am keen to play as well. On vacation. Back in Dubai September. If keen to join up let me know.


----------



## BarryBoy

I am looking for a few games of tennis too, here over ramadan, if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## barryob

Can anyone just turn up at the Le Merdian and just play Tennis ? Is that the only place in Marina area ?


----------



## BarryBoy

barryob said:


> Can anyone just turn up at the Le Merdian and just play Tennis ? Is that the only place in Marina area ?


Not sure about the Marina area, must be others. I know there are courts at the Habtoor Grand, but dont know how much they are.

Lots of posts on here about Al Safa park being free.....Are you looking for a tennis partner, I am desparate to find someone to have a game with.


----------



## sachinuae

smita said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm looking to start playing tennis again (it's been about 5-7 years since I've played) and wanted to know if:
> 
> a) anyone was interested in playing
> b) are there any clubs or lessons available (i'm always looking to improve my game)
> c) indoor tennis courts in the dubai marina area.
> 
> I definitely want to start playing at least once a week, evenings or weekends. Send me a message if you're interested!!
> 
> Thanks!


i just moved to dubai and my appt in marina which has lawn tennis court, i am also looking for partner to play lawn tennis.... im available to play in evenings and mornings on weekends

if your interested then send me msg....


----------



## gtv6

Hi folks

I'm also interesting for playing table tenis...

I'm not professional, but not so bad 

I'm located in Dubai Marina

If someone wants to play send me private message to me.


----------



## Robbo5265

mnishat said:


> hi im 37 m regular player at meadws corts, can play 6 - 8 pm any where lookign for good regular partners contact /REMOVED


New to JBR, are there any courts here and groups/individuals who are looking for players/partners


----------



## csolheim

Hi,

I spend some time staying at the Grosvenor House, which has access to the Meridien Marina tennis courts, I am told. 

Anyone for a game in the next week? Not very good, but used to play squash so not terrible.

Christofer


----------



## IshaqShark

When are u free csolheim? Tuesday and Wednesday after 5 is good for me


----------



## NAM

*Tennis- Marina*

Hi All,

Im looking for a regular tennis partner to play in the evenings. Anyone interested please _'pm'__/snip_.

Thanks,
Nazish


----------



## dizzyizzy

Just a reminder to everyone that you are not allowed to post contact details here. This is clearly stated in the forum rules which you signed up for when you joined this forum.

Use the private message facility instead. 

This thread will be deleted if this continues.


----------



## mnishat

NAM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for a regular tennis partner to play in the evenings. Anyone interested please _'pm'__/snip_.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nazish


Hey I replied to you I don't if u got it this place is crazy and I don't know how I will contat u so you pls do reply


----------



## mnishat

Hi I play 6 days a week at Haya meadows pls contact me to co ordinate


----------



## PeterA

I"m a very keen tennis player, at a reasonable standard, just moved to UAE will be here until the end of year. Interested to partner up with others to play singles or doubles tennis evenings and weekends.

Please reply and we'll c if we can something sorted.

Pete


----------



## PeterA

You still looking for a tennis partner, regulars singles drill, etc..

Let me know

P


----------



## Rowanpc

Hi Peter,

I'm keen for a game, used to play to a fairly decent level when I was younger (county) but that was quite a few years ago so I'm pretty rusty.

I'm in the greens but happy to go wherever there are courts.

Let me know

Cheers 

Rowan


----------



## PeterA

Rowan, sounds good, same here County standard, used to play for Surrey and a local club; not been on court for 3-months since moving out here. Very keen to get on a court, loose some pounds (that shouldn't be difficult playing out 'ere in 35 degree heat).

I currently live in Dubai Marina, happy to go anyway where there is a court, u know of any??

My contact Nos. are /snip

Call me and we'll c if we can something sorted for 1 eve. this week or the weekend.

Pete


----------



## Moorfs

Hi Peter,

I'm in the Marina and looking to start hitting regularly. Sounds like I'm about your level too, played competitively as a junior but gave it away.

PM me and we'll sort it out. (I need to do some more posts before I can PM)

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## PeterA

Hi Craig, happy to play regularly evenings and weekends, however available and reasonably priced courts are the problem; you know of anywhere??

P


----------



## Moorfs

Sorry Peter just moved here also. I have rung a few of the hotel courts around but been told that the only way on is through a coach or by becoming a member of the resort. Every where seems to be an 'academy'. The old not for profit club setup doesn't appear to exist but I'll keep looking.

Cheers,


----------



## kiko10

sachinuae said:


> i just moved to dubai and my appt in marina which has lawn tennis court, i am also looking for partner to play lawn tennis.... im available to play in evenings and mornings on weekends
> 
> if your interested then send me msg....


Hi..

Are you still looking for tennis buddy in marina?

I'm a tennis coach now living in marina, looking for tennis buddy and tennis courts.

pm me if interested.

rico


----------



## harman_77

Hi,

I stay in JLT and am desperately looking for a tennis partner to start playing regularly...Have been out if touch for 4 years now but looking to resume big time


----------



## PeterA

kiko10 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Are you still looking for tennis buddy in marina?
> 
> I'm a tennis coach now living in marina, looking for tennis buddy and tennis courts.
> 
> pm me if interested.
> 
> rico



Rico, def. up for a game, problem is getting a court we can use??? u know/have access to any courts, I am keen to play most evenings and weekends

Pete


----------



## PeterA

harman_77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stay in JLT and am desperately looking for a tennis partner to start playing regularly...Have been out if touch for 4 years now but looking to resume big time



Happy to play, the problem is access to courts, u know any ???

Pete


----------



## oz75

Hi guys - courts in jebel ali club - 20 dhs an hour - i am also ready to take back tennis in a big way - had a number of knee surgeries and well - doing better now - play a lot of squash but would like to get back into tennis -

guys and girls welcome!


----------



## PeterA

oz75 said:


> Hi guys - courts in jebel ali club - 20 dhs an hour - i am also ready to take back tennis in a big way - had a number of knee surgeries and well - doing better now - play a lot of squash but would like to get back into tennis -
> 
> guys and girls welcome!


Jebel Ali Club sounds good.. will drop u my contact details and we'll c if we can get something set-up

u free this weekend ????

P


----------



## harman_77

*Tennis Partner*

Courts are available in Lakes Club ( behind JLT ) & these are mostly available ....In addition to this courts are available in Meadows as well as Jebel Ali Golf club.

I am ready to start right away...Just looking for an interested partner .


----------



## PeterA

harman_77 said:


> Courts are available in Lakes Club ( behind JLT ) & these are mostly available ....In addition to this courts are available in Meadows as well as Jebel Ali Golf club.
> 
> I am ready to start right away...Just looking for an interested partner .




all sounds good, will drop u my contact details and we'll c if we can get something set-up

u free this weekend ????

P


----------



## kiko10

As far as I understand the only courts in marina are in le meridien hotel but ive never tried to book a court. I will pop in this weekend to ask. Do you know others?


----------



## kiko10

Sorry didnt notice u had already suggested jabel ali, emirates hills ...prerobably meaning you are not aware of others in marina


----------



## harman_77

Nope mate..wasnt aware of the courts in marina


----------



## harman_77

So anyone game to kickstart tennis from this weekend ?


----------



## kiko10

guys I have done further research. I visited the following clubs this morning:

- Royal le meridien (dubai marina): 100/hour. to reserve send a text to 0562658538

- DIA (Dubai International Academy) - (behind JLTnear emirates hills). wasn't able to have info on price as today friday only a security guy was at reception. However they told me its possible to show up and reserve a court if free.

- Meadows club (Meadows/The springs) Tennis courts are part of fitness first. so if you are not a member you need to pay 120 per person for the day and then 30 for the court. I guess it may be an option only if one wishes to use pool and gym on same day.

- Lakes club (behing JLT, near Emirates hills). Same as meadows, another fitness first

- The Lakes residences (same entrance as lakes club). Two tennis courts available for residents at the Lakes. Therefore may be an option if anyone knows a resident there.

- The waves towers (dubai marina). One tennis court available for residents. An option if you know a resident there.

Rather depressing overall. I believe best option is trying DIA, or otherwise trying to find residents at the lakes or the waves.

Keep in touch


----------



## harman_77

I had done some research at the lakes club and I guess they do a tennis only membership for daily monthly and yearly charges...as for DIA , my daughter studies there so I will find out and revert to you by sunday.


----------



## PeterA

harman_77 said:


> I had done some research at the lakes club and I guess they do a tennis only membership for daily monthly and yearly charges...as for DIA , my daughter studies there so I will find out and revert to you by sunday.


the Lakes would be great if they do a weekly, monthly membership; as I am keen to play 4-5 times per week so will get value for money there; tied-up this weekend but can start to play from Sunday/Monday

Royal le meridien (dubai marina): 100/hour isn't too bad if that is per court, only a tenner $15 each per Hr.

Pete


----------



## harman_77

I have the contact person at lakes coordinates with me...shall call him and update you about the weekly and monthly rates


----------



## kiko10

harman_77 said:


> I have the contact person at lakes coordinates with me...shall call him and update you about the weekly and monthly rates



receptionists at fitness first were pretty sure its not possible to do tennis separately, but if you have a contact to get more info would be great, let us know.

Info on dia would be also helpful. 

if that fails i guess meridien will be good, a bit expensive but actually they seem very well maintained courts from outside.


----------



## oz75

jebel ali club 

20 bucks an hour

lets hook it up and have a game...

if anyone is interested - i'm also free to play most evenings = alternate between tennis and squash.

drop me a mail


----------



## harman_77

Jebel ali over weekend is a good option but weekdays one would hit peak traffic...I am game for a game all week and place doesnt matter much..


Lemme knw if u wanna knock it around on weekends at jebel ali club


----------



## harman_77

DIA option not available as they have outsourced courts after school hours to a tennis academy...as for lakes club they have a 3 /6/12 month membership available and one can play at night under lights as well


----------



## harman_77

At 2200/3300/5300 aed respectively (lakes club)


----------



## PeterA

harman_77 said:


> DIA option not available as they have outsourced courts after school hours to a tennis academy...as for lakes club they have a 3 /6/12 month membership available and one can play at night under lights as well


what's the cost for 3, 6 and/or 12-month membership, you happen to know ??

Pete


----------



## harman_77

Scroll above...just mentioned...2200/3300/5300


----------



## BrokenWings

I would love to play tennis with someone someday?


----------



## harman_77

Thats the idea...we looking for tennis partner here...pm me if someone is willing to start in the coming week


----------



## LeRoux

There is nice wester female tennis coach in that area. If you are interested and want contact details, inbox me.

Have fun on the court


----------



## harman_77

So finally took up the membership at the lakes club and played tennis last evening after 4 years. Guess what, lot of work lies ahead as there was no stamina and my game has taken a beating in the last 4 years....need a month to get back my A game


----------



## harman_77

I completely agree with u and share the same view and passion for tennis


----------



## kiko10

thanks for following up on DIA and The Lakes, I'm loosing hope though lol

sounds like jabel ali may be the best option but i have never been, not sure how convenient is to reach, park etc. 

otherwise meridien at 100 per hour


----------



## oz75

guys - come to the jebel ali club - parking is plenty - courts are fine - price is 20 dhs an hour....can't go wrong with that - 20 pe hour with a member otherwise i think its 30 .... either - dead cheap.

if anyone wants to play - message here and we can tie something up this week.


----------



## harman_77

I am ok to play at the jebel ali club on weekends but on weekdays to reach jebel ali club would be a nightmare with all the traffic on shk zayed...as for lakes club , membership of 2200 for 3 months comes to 25 dirhams per day and u get access to approx 4-5 clubs with that membership likes lakes club, meadows club and so on...that gives you much more options in terms of clubs and courts and better chances of getting a court


----------



## Tennis360dubai

Hi there, we organise singles and doubles tennis leagues for all ages and abilities. If you're interested or would like more information, do call us at 04 381 3500 or visit our facebook page by searching for Tennis Three Sixty.


----------



## harman_77

Weekend is round the corner...anyone game to play tennis on fri or sat ?


----------



## PeterA

harman_77 said:


> Weekend is round the corner...anyone game to play tennis on fri or sat ?


I am definitely interested

what about tomorrow evening also??

my mobile is 056 174 7304

P


----------



## LeRoux

If you need hitting partner or coach contact 0508897703


----------



## BringBackBuck8

I'm arriving in Dubai to work from January. Play club league tennis here in the UK; doubles only really nowadays. Would love to find a club or people to play with. Would like some competition if there are leagues out there.


----------



## DubaiDoonhamer

I would also be interested in playing tennis. Pretty much beginner level. Would the tennis three sixty group be a good starting point?


----------



## m.borgini

Hi guys,

I'm interested in playing tennis, evening from 8pm or weekends.

Please contact me.
Matteo


----------



## serajhoda

any one looking for tennis doubles partner then let me know.
/snip/


----------



## mikaelus

Damn, I've just noticed this topic. Anybody care to play in the Marina? One on one, not too pro


----------



## Ryan_R

hi guys, anyone wants to play tennis? although i havent played for quite some time now. mobile /snip/pop2:


----------



## harman_77

I have a court booked at lakes club tdy frm 7pm to 9pm...anyone interested to play then inbox me


----------



## jclasangre

Hello, I use to play tennis also during my high school days and during college and its been a long while I haven't play. I've bene here in Dubai for over a year and planning to do tennis again and looking also for a playmate appreciate if you can consider me. just in case your OK here is my contact details /snip/ Julius


----------



## BedouGirl

A reminder - posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. Kindly read the forum rules before posting again. Thank you.


----------



## amitsagar

Hi,

I was looking up for anyone playing tennis and cam across this thread.

Do you guys still play tennis? I would be interested in playing too.

Please do let me know i can join you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## Mcsmegor

theres a decent tennis club on a Monday night at the meridian. You can get all the information on the website. Its good value and all doubles mostly


----------

